# Any ideas on how to fix this?



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, I've just built a new pc and done a fresh install of Windows 10 Home... everything went smoothly apart from these two flags in device manager (please see screenshot attached)







any ideas on how to fix?

I'm running:

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 63 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 12
RAM: 32693 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 487818 MB, Free - 421907 MB; D: Total - 3815317 MB, Free - 238978 MB; E: Total - 2861458 MB, Free - 2616044 MB; F: Total - 2861458 MB, Free - 2185667 MB; G: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 865951 MB; H: Total - 244196 MB, Free - 140478 MB; I: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 8054 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, X99 Extreme4/3.1

Many thanks... any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you install the drivers for the motherboard 
chipset
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99 Extreme43.1/?cat=Download&os=Win1064


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi... thanks for your quick reply... yeah I installed all drivers from that link, I have also run the intel driver update utility and it says all drivers upto date... very strange... any other ideas? many thanks.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I checked the specs on that board and it shows 2 usb controllers; asmedia and the normal intel. 
When you did the install, did you install in the following order;
1 Install win10
2 Install chipset/mb driver sometimes called inf driver
3 Install sound, nic/lan
4 Install usb driver
5 Install video driver

Failure to install in the above order can result in drivers not config correctly. 

I did notice that on the support page, there are a lot of bios updates that address stability however none said specifically usb issues. 

I assume you have had windows search for a driver, correct?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't know if this will make any difference or not.

When you did a fresh install of Windows 10 Home 64-bit, did you install the newer version *1607 Build 14393* (anniversary update) or did you install the older version *1511 Build 10586*?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I've had windows search for a driver and it tells me that I've got the most upto date, with regards to the order of driver installation... I didnt do it in that order I just went to the website and downloaded and installed in the order they are on the driver page.

Regarding the windows install... that's an interesting one. I bought the retail usb and that would only install in legacy mode, there was no uefi boot option so I then created a usb drive from the win 10 creation tool... again that would only install in legacy, so I finally created a usb drive with rufus and the ISO which I downloaded from the win 10 creation tool which was successfull so I've got the latest build. Very weird eh??


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you did not install in the above order, reinstall the drivers in the order referenced above. See if that fixes the problem. Be sure and reboot after each driver install ie install the inf driver and reboot, then install the next driver.
What bios are you running?


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm running bios P1.20... will try the driver re-install when I get a chance... will be in touch... many thanks


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok... so re-installed the drivers and rebooted after every installation in the order you suggested to no avail... still get the same yellow flags... weird, any other ideas? many thanks


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all, do the intel usb ports work correctly?

You can give the following a try. First make a backup image of your system drive. Store this on an external, network share, second hd, etc. Now delete the relevant entries in device manager. Reboot twice and see if windows properly installs the device. 
The reason for making an image is you can very quickly restore the image and be right back where you are now if there is a problem.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah all USB 2 and 3 ports work correctly... will give that a go and let you know the results... many thanks


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is always a good idea to have a backup image. If one of your drives is either WD or Seagate, you can download the proprietary version of acronis true image from the respective site.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Done what you suggested... rebooted twice and this is what I get:


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

When you right click on the problem controller, what does it say is the problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Odd that Device Manager is listing the other USB 3.0 controller as Renesas and not Asmedia. Can you right click on that Renesas controller, choose uninstall and also choose to delete the drive if offered.

Then reboot, check device manager and if there's still an issue install the Asmedia driver from here: http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Drivers/USB/ASMedia_USB3.1(v1.16.35.1).zip


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

When I right click the problem I get:

This device cannot start. (Code 10)

{Operation Failed}
The requested operation was unsuccessful.

I will uninstall the renesas and see what happens, many thanks.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

The renesas controller is for a USB 3 add on pci card... when I try to install asmedia it says the device cannot be found. many thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

But it is the PCI-Express card that came with the motherboard correct? 

I can't download the manual right now, but does it have a recommended slot to be used for the card? Have you tried another slot, try the lowest slot.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

There is only 1 slot for pci which is where the usb3 card is installed the usb 3.1 card is installed in the lowest slot, many thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So you have two cards? Why do you need two cards?

The motherboard doesn't have any PCI slots, it only has PCI-Expres slots.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Your board has 4 usb 3 connectors that are part of the mb ie on the intel controller. You have a card that came with the board that has usb 3.1 ports; why are you referring to when you say two cards? Do you have another usb 3 controller card? Here is a link to the support page detailing the specs;
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99 Extreme43.1/?cat=Specifications


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi... I have the following:

PCIE1 = Graphics Card
PCIE2 = M.2 SSD mounted on Lycom PCIE adapter
PCIE3 = TL-WDN4800 Wifi Card
PCIE4 = CSL 4 Port USB 3 Card
PCIE5 = Asrock USB 3.1 Card

Hope that makes sense, many thanks


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh yeah and my system drive is a Samsung NVME M.2 512gb PCIE SSD mounted in the ultra m.2 socket, cheers.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It could be a conflict between between the USB cards.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any suggestions? many thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you really need that many USB 3 ports?


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

I supose not... I'll uninstall the 4 port usb3 card and see what happens, cheers


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

uninstalled the 4 port usb3 card... no change... what do you reckon?


----------

